

HNer working on news start-up looking to rent a room in SF city. - AmericanOP

Hi, YC winter applicant here hoping to get lucky and find something interesting. I'm looking to move from the north bay into San Francisco whether we're accepted or not, so go ahead and e-mail me at dp4man@gmail.com if you're looking to rent.
======
mingyeow
I am looking for a place from next year onwards, maybe can share a studio or
something.

